# low one-sided pain in early pregnancy



## atlanta (Jun 21, 2006)

Dear Midwife,

I am just over 4 weeks pregnant following 2nd IVF. Having stitch like discomfort on one side. Its quite low and to the side of my pubic area. Also occasional period-like pains but its mainly the one sided stitch that bothers me as i had 2 previous eps. I have had both my tubes removed so hoping my chances of another ep are low but im still worried. Please could you advise. I have heard that some pain in the ovaries is normal but im not sure to be honest if this pain is where my ovaries are!! Sorry if im rambling. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

The pain may be caused by scar tissue from previous surgery as well as the ligaments etc stretching as your uterus gets bigger.  This is normal..

Jan


----------

